# Come Meet a Ton of Trainers at one spot!



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to let you know that this years EquineAffaire.com will be filled with every horse trainer you can imagine. Free clinics, demos, time to speak with them.

Columbus Ohio April 7-10 2016
Hotels nearby and all the space you need for a few thousand of us bringing our 60 ' horse trailers with living quarters. bring your camper even 

This is going to be such a great year for us horse people. 
oh oh!!! Shopping heaven there. hundreds of horse equip vendors.
Plus breed representative horses with hands on and demos and also 
horses for sale. 

Hubs says he is staying in trailer with our two Pugs- we know this is so he does'nt have to shlep along with me.


----------

